#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【非BUG】 請繪師或者畫家贊助背景圖

## 狼王白牙

我們需要一張背景圖當作狼之樂園預設背景

請繪師贊助  *可以加上自己的簽名在右下角


*如果沒有國內繪師贊助或者售予我圖片使用權

我將會直接跟國外畫家洽購圖片使用權限

----------


## yoching

@@"

這個~~~~因該是不能放在這邊吧>"<不是我的工作處理範圍。

----------

